# gentoo + Oracle XE

## access

Всем привет.

с горем пополам поставил таки Oracle Xe но при конфигурировании выпадает такое:

AWFS test8 # sh /usr/portage/dev-db/oracle-xe/files/oracle_configure.sh

Oracle Database 10g Express Edition Configuration

-------------------------------------------------

This will configure on-boot properties of Oracle Database 10g Express

Edition.  The following questions will determine whether the database should

be starting upon system boot, the ports it will use, and the passwords that

will be used for database accounts.  Press <Enter> to accept the defaults.

Ctrl-C will abort.

Specify the HTTP port that will be used for HTML DB [8080]:8080

Specify a port that will be used for the database listener [1521]:1521

Specify a password to be used for database accounts.  Note that the same

password will be used for SYS, SYSTEM and FLOWS_020100.  Oracle recommends

the use of different passwords for each database account.  This can be done

after initial configuration:

Confirm the password:

Configuring Database...

/usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/server/config/scripts/XE.sh: line 14: /usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/server/bin/sqlplus: cannot execute binary file

/bin/bash: /usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/server/bin/sqlplus: cannot execute binary file

/bin/bash: /usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/server/bin/sqlplus: cannot execute binary file

/bin/bash: /usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/server/bin/sqlplus: cannot execute binary file

/bin/bash: /usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/server/bin/sqlplus: cannot execute binary file

/bin/bash: /usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/server/bin/sqlplus: cannot execute binary file

/bin/bash: /usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/server/bin/sqlplus: cannot execute binary file

Done.

To start oracle-xe, run:

/etc/init.d/oracle-xe start

and point your Browser to:

http://localhost:8080/apex/

Log in using username system and the password you supplied...

есть у кого-нибудь идеи ? заранее благодарен

----------

## ba

что говорят 

```
file /usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/server/bin/sqlplus

uname -m
```

 ?

----------

## access

 *ba wrote:*   

> что говорят 
> 
> ```
> file /usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/server/bin/sqlplus
> 
> ...

 

Вот

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> AWFS ~ # file /usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/server/bin/sqlplus
> 
> /usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/server/bin/sqlplus: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, stripped
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> AWFS ~ # uname -a
> 
> Linux AWFS 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 #16 SMP Fri Oct 9 22:34:03 NOVST 2009 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
> ...

 

----------

## ba

 *access wrote:*   

> ELF 32-bit LSB executable

 

 *access wrote:*   

> x86_64

 

а поддержка 32-битных бинарей в ядре включена?

----------

## access

 *ba wrote:*   

>  *access wrote:*   ELF 32-bit LSB executable 
> 
>  *access wrote:*   x86_64 
> 
> а поддержка 32-битных бинарей в ядре включена?

 

увы не знаю....

а в какой ветке это находится ?

----------

## ba

 *access wrote:*   

>  *ba wrote:*   а поддержка 32-битных бинарей в ядре включена? 
> 
> увы не знаю....
> 
> а в какой ветке это находится ?

 

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION

Executable file formats / Emulations  --->

  IA32 Emulation

----------

## access

 *ba wrote:*   

>  *access wrote:*    *ba wrote:*   а поддержка 32-битных бинарей в ядре включена? 
> 
> увы не знаю....
> 
> а в какой ветке это находится ? 
> ...

 

спасибо помогло

----------

